# Question..



## Ruthless (Oct 15, 2006)

This could still be on the forums, but i didn't catch it.

What's that site with all the MMA Avatars?


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

Ruthless said:


> This could still be on the forums, but i didn't catch it.
> 
> What's that site with all the MMA Avatars?



This is just a guess, but do you mean Sub Fighter? Just thinking you may mean that because they have basically an avatar for every MMA fighter.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

That would be it.


----------

